# South of The Mass Pike thread



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

I cant stand even reading about 2 inches of slop. So time for a new thread for us unlucky bastards that dont live in the hills and have to listen to weather reports that draw the rain/snow line down the mass pike.


----------



## southshoreplow (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol, I am on board with that.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

i here you there brothers would love a dusting to make a little money


----------

